# URGENT INFO AND OPINIONS NEEDED!!



## ATLAS125 (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey guys, I know nothing about AUDI so here goes. I came across a 1997 A4 2.8 (not quattro) for 4grand!! The cluster shows no mileage, and the other little info. The speedometer and tach work as well as the temp gauge. The carfax shows the car had 42k miles in 2002. How many more miles could it possibly have?? I think its well worth the price right??? The body is good. Aside from the Mileage not showing, the drivers power seat doesn't move, the radio doesn't come on either. It needs a little TLC on the interior but what do you guys think?? also, the heat shield on the exhaust is rattling somewhere...and its obviously a 5 speed..lol ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED FELLAS!!!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: URGENT INFO AND OPINIONS NEEDED!! (ATLAS125)*

wrong section mate this is the A3








Sounds a bit suss, i know of an S3 that its dsh caught on fire and to replace the dials etc amounted to $5k US!
so be careful get some prices


----------



## ATLAS125 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: URGENT INFO AND OPINIONS NEEDED!! ( XXX 1.8T)*

thanks!!!


----------



## ATLAS125 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: URGENT INFO AND OPINIONS NEEDED!! (ATLAS125)*


----------



## ATLAS125 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: URGENT INFO AND OPINIONS NEEDED!! (ATLAS125)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







thanks for all the help (BEING EXTREMELY SARCASTIC!)


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: URGENT INFO AND OPINIONS NEEDED!! (ATLAS125)*

no probs


----------



## novetrenta (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: URGENT INFO AND OPINIONS NEEDED!! (ATLAS125)*

Hi there. I think the price is right. For been a 1997 model I can estimate the car could have more than 75000 miles.
Don't worry much about milleage in Audi-VWs, but I'll be very carefull when it comes to timing belt, transmission, differential and general accesories. The radio, if you get the car, get rid of it(Weakness in all Audis); The instrument cluster, very expensive to replace; as long as you have the essentials (gas, speed, consumption), don't worry about the rest. Enjoy it. Check those items though.
Good luck


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: URGENT INFO AND OPINIONS NEEDED!! (novetrenta)*

dude do u know ur in the wrong section


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: URGENT INFO AND OPINIONS NEEDED!! ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_dude do u know ur in the wrong section









Yeah, I think you're looking for this one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=26
Have contacted the moderators re the misleading forum title.... should read A3 & S3 (8L) which indicates the model designation for the old shape A3/S3
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1513846


_Modified by Ken A3T at 11:59 AM 7-28-2004_


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: URGENT INFO AND OPINIONS NEEDED!! (Ken A3T)*

good work Ken







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

